# Ontario Place 40th anniversary. FREE GROUNDS ADMISSION ALL SUMMER LONG!!!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.ontarioplace.com/en/03_prices/admission.html

I have not seen this place in sooooo long. Last time I even saw a bit of it was just during the first Chinese Lantern festival thing. Nice light display them for that festival thing but not really worth the I think $20/person to see it.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Meet and Greet? =D


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kero,

Yah that area has a nice bike path as well. I was thinking seeing how we have some bikey sis and bros on the forum here we could also probably have some bike meet as well.

Loved the ride down there. Made it as far as close to Mimico on my 89km ride once.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

My bike kinda sucks though, it was a second hand one built from scraps, simply because I have had my bike wheel and parts stolen too many times while locking it up in the busy city streets. My first couple of bikes were completely stolen... the locks cut and they were nice ones, so I gave up... 
Its only really meant to bike on paved roats for no more than 10-15 minutes at a time. lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH great...Im going to see Journey/Foreigner at the Amphitheatre...oh wait that's in Aug...is that considered Fall?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> OH great...Im going to see Journey/Foreigner at the Amphitheatre...oh wait that's in Aug...is that considered Fall?


Nope. Fall is in October. Tho personally for me with the temps in Canada more November for me.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> My bike kinda sucks though, it was a second hand one built from scraps, simply because I have had my bike wheel and parts stolen too many times while locking it up in the busy city streets. My first couple of bikes were completely stolen... the locks cut and they were nice ones, so I gave up...
> Its only really meant to bike on paved roats for no more than 10-15 minutes at a time. lol



Man I hear that a lot about people living downtown and having bike stuff stolen. You gotta be careful where you lock up. If you can get special screws like security screw heads or lay a bead of epoxy over the screw heads it will make it harder for a thief to work on the parts. As they say 'if it's not bolted down, take it'. I find locking up in front of cameras helps or busy places if I can or beside more expensive bikes (like someones titanium Lite-Speed ;. If not more locks helps buy more detection time as the theif has to spend more time working on it before someone spots them .... I hear golf is a good sport to invest in some 'clubs'. 

Check it.





 - Makes you wanna carry a shotgun with pepper rounds sometimes  Yah I know nothing is defeat proof.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm considering buying a nicer bike for going on trails. 

Not really interested in one for daily biking around the city... and its not just downtown toronto, I got my bike wheels slashed in first year at UWaterloo and both wheels stolen in 3rd year. There are bicycle thieves and scum everywhere.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> I'm considering buying a nicer bike for going on trails.
> 
> Not really interested in one for daily biking around the city... and its not just downtown toronto, I got my bike wheels slashed in first year at UWaterloo and both wheels stolen in 3rd year. There are bicycle thieves and scum everywhere.




I heard they made a bike loop around my area. The 'finch corridor hydro' that follows the power lines and links to the airport (Pearson) area, down to the lakeshore, and up around Bluffs area. BTW just read up on the bike lane stuff. Apparently there is a bike locker at Union Station now. Something like 128 bikes can be stored, morning staffed with people, open 24-7 access with seucirty (man trap entry), change rooms, washrooms, refreshments, and basic bike essentials like patch kits.


----------

